# Time To Restock Huntin Snacks !!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey all, figured it was time to make some snacks to take deer huntin next month !  Had some elk burger & beef burger in the freezer so that's what was used for these ! 

Got a half batch of pepperoni mixed up & stuffed, little over six pounds ! 













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 5, 2016







And a half batch of seven pepper blend mixed up & stuffed, same amount as the pepperoni !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 5, 2016






They went in the fridge til this morning, then put in the MES at 130* for a hour & a half !  After that, bumped the temp up to 150* & added the AMNPS with some Pitmaster blend dust !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 5, 2016






After another hour & each hour after that, bumped the temp up bout 10* til smoker was running between 170-175* !   Took the sticks to 158* IT, overshot my target temp a bit.... was going for 155* !  I'm sure they'll be fine, but I kick myself when I do stuff like that !  

Anyway I just turned the smoker off, opened the door for a bit to let the heat out... I will just let them stay in there tonite & pull them out tomorrow !  I'll post up a money shot then !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 5, 2016)

Looks great! I need to make some more soon too.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 6, 2016)

WHB, Awesome looking sticks ! Good luck hunting .


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice job Justin!

They look awesome!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 6, 2016)

The sticks look great Justin, just right!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice stuffing skills.

Looks great.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 6, 2016)

Definitely stick season, and you're well on your way!  Those look good.  We start Friday night!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 6, 2016)

So, pulled the snack sticks outta the MES...  Here's what we ended up with after cutting them up !  

The 7 pepper stick !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 6, 2016






The pepperoni stick !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 6, 2016







All vac packed & ready for huntin except for a few sandwich bags of some snackin pieces & a small vac pack bag of each stick for a friend !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 6, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Sep 6, 2016






Thanks for lookin all !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great! I need to make some more soon too.



Thanks Case, I can't believe I ran out.....  :dunno


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 6, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> WHB, Awesome looking sticks ! Good luck hunting .



Thanks CM, they turned out alright even though I went over a bit with the IT !   Appreciate the good luck & point !


----------



## b-one (Sep 6, 2016)

Tasty looking sticks!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2016)

Yummy.    Love the texture of the cut pics.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 10, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Justin!
> 
> They look awesome!
> 
> Al



Thanks a bunch Al, I appreciate it !


----------



## disco (Sep 10, 2016)

Fine looking snacks! 

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 10, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> The sticks look great Justin, just right!



Thanks John, appreciate it & the point !   



c farmer said:


> Nice stuffing skills.
> 
> 
> Looks great.



Thanks Adam, appreciate it & the point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 17, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Definitely stick season, and you're well on your way!  Those look good.  We start Friday night!



Thanks CB, appreciate it !  I'm sure yours turned out awesome !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 17, 2016)

b-one said:


> Tasty looking sticks!



Thanks man, they'll come in handy when I'm hiking the hills in bout a month !  



c farmer said:


> Yummy.    Love the texture of the cut pics.



Thanks Adam, these turned out pretty decent !


----------



## mossymo (Sep 17, 2016)

Looking good Justin, nice work!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 18, 2016)

Disco said:


> Fine looking snacks!
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 21, 2016)

MossyMO said:


> Looking good Justin, nice work!



Thanks Marty, these turned out great !  Gonna be some tasty snacks for huntin season !   Thumbs Up  Appreciate the nice words & point !


----------



## tddeangelo (Sep 29, 2016)

How'd you rig up the inside of your MES to hang them like that?

Just getting started into stick-makin', and using the wire trays/racks sure didn't let me get much in there. 

Thanks!


----------



## tropics (Sep 29, 2016)

tddeangelo said:


> How'd you rig up the inside of your MES to hang them like that?
> 
> Just getting started into stick-makin', and using the wire trays/racks sure didn't let me get much in there.
> 
> Thanks!


Take a look here I made a rack for my  MES 40 gen 2 had trim a tad off to fit the new blue tooth

Richie

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174140/sausage-rack-mes40-w-step-by-step


----------



## tropics (Sep 29, 2016)

Justin nice job on them sticks I am almost out myself. Good luck in the coming season Points

Richie


----------



## tddeangelo (Sep 29, 2016)

tropics said:


> Take a look here I made a rack for my  MES 40 gen 2 had trim a tad off to fit the new blue tooth
> 
> Richie
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174140/sausage-rack-mes40-w-step-by-step


Cool idea....and thank you for sharing!


----------



## betaboy (Sep 29, 2016)

Awesome job and nice Qview!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2016)

Better Late than Never!!

Beautiful Sticks you got there Justin!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry I'm late!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 1, 2016)

tddeangelo said:


> How'd you rig up the inside of your MES to hang them like that?
> 
> Just getting started into stick-makin', and using the wire trays/racks sure didn't let me get much in there.
> 
> Thanks!



I just threaded the sticks thru the grates of the MES, it worked to get by but I'm really wanting to do the mod Richie suggested !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 1, 2016)

tropics said:


> tddeangelo said:
> 
> 
> > How'd you rig up the inside of your MES to hang them like that?
> ...



Great mod, thanks again for sharing this Richie !  Thumbs Up


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 1, 2016)

tropics said:


> Justin nice job on them sticks I am almost out myself. Good luck in the coming season Points
> Richie
> 
> Thumbs Up



Thanks Richie, they should be some help hiking the hills here in a few weeks !  Appreciate the nice words, point & good luck !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 2, 2016)

I missed this one somehow Justin.  Those are real good looking sticks--great job stuffing those little fellas!!

Just hang a few of those sticks out as bait and all the game will be lining up to be included in the next batch.  LOL.

POINTS

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 4, 2016)

Betaboy said:


> Awesome job and nice Qview!!!
> :points:



Appreciate it man, thanks for the point too !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 8, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Better Late than Never!!
> 
> Beautiful Sticks you got there Justin!!:drool ----:points:
> 
> ...



Hey Bear, thanks for dropping a line & the point !  Appreciate the nice words.   There's so many great threads on here anymore, it's hard to keep up with em all !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 8, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> I missed this one somehow Justin.  Those are real good looking sticks--great job stuffing those little fellas!!
> 
> Just hang a few of those sticks out as bait and all the game will be lining up to be included in the next batch.  LOL.
> 
> ...



Thanks Gary, these turned out tasty just had to put em in the freezer to last til hunting !  LOL.  Appreciate the nice words & point !  BTW, I'm gonna try your baiting idea !  :biggrin:


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2016)

Justin I can't thank you enough Those sticks you sent I haven't tried yet but they do look great.

Thank You again Buddy

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 7, 2016)

tropics said:


> Justin I can't thank you enough Those sticks you sent I haven't tried yet but they do look great.
> 
> Thank You again Buddy
> 
> Richie


Justin That Pepperoni is fantastic I'll let you know when I try the 7 pepper.

Thanks Again 

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 9, 2016)

tropics said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Justin I can't thank you enough Those sticks you sent I haven't tried yet but they do look great.
> ...



Glad you liked them Richie, thanks again for the sausage rack !


----------

